# Stena Pricing



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Supplements on Holyhead to Dublin

4x4 less than 6m, higher than 1.8 m £5
Motorhome less than 6m £20

Fair?

Then I notice that caravan has 50% discount on ferry that I want to book making it cheaper than my van and trailer


----------

